# Noctowl vs Ether's Bane



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 1, 2015)

[size=+2]*Noctowl vs Ether's Bane*[/size]



Noctowl said:


> Well, I will make a short and sweet one, just to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Format: 1v1 Singles
> Style: Set
> ...


*Noctowl's active squad*

 *Muffin* the male Woobat <Unaware>
 *Snap* the female Sandile <Moxie> @ Lucky Egg
 *Dementia* the female Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Spectre* the female Gastly <Levitate>
 *Sonichu* the male Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Happy* the female Lotad <Rain Dish>
 *TOPPERCENTAGE* the male Rattata <Guts> @ Dread Plate
 *Miles 'Tails' Prower* the male Buizel <Swift Swim>
 *Achilles* the male Cubone <Rock Head>
 *Lord Maximus* the male Goomy <Hydration>


*Ether's Bane's active squad*

 *Milenko* the male Skarmory <Sturdy>
 *Cyrix* the female Miltank <Scrappy> @ Leftovers
 *Frost* the genderless Cryogonal <Levitate>
 *Gulch* the male Durant <Swarm>
 *Rift* the female Drilbur <Sand Rush>
 *Kallamehr* the male Klefki <Prankster>

order: Ether's Bane sends, Noctowl sends and commands, Ether's Bane commands.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 1, 2015)

I'll send out Kallamehr.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 1, 2015)

Ah, I did not spot this. Oh well.

Let's go Snap!

Now, this is gonna be tricky. You will probably get hit by a status condition at first. I guess we are gonna have to work around that. Start with taunt, next, give them two mud slaps.

Taunt~Mud slap~Mud slap


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 2, 2015)

Taunt will really throw the plan out of the window, so avert that with Protect. Since Mud-Slap is coming, use Magnet Rise to block them. Finally, land the first decisive blow of this battle with Play Rough.

Protect ~ Magnet Rise ~ Play Rough


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 2, 2015)

Noctowl

[Snap] sandile (f) <Moxie> @ Lucky Egg
Health 100%, Energy 100%.
Condition: _yummies!_
Commands: Taunt ~ Mud-Slap ~ Mud-Slap

Effercon

[Kallamehr] klefki (m) <Prankster>
Health 100%, Energy 100%.
Condition: tinkling.
Commands: Protect ~ Magnet Rise ~ Play Rough

*Round 1*

A quiet forest, this, where our contestants have arrived to do battle! Ah, but ogres sleep nearby—but for now, they remain sleeping.

The two trainers send out an animated keyring and a dusty crocodile and give their orders. The referee motions for the round to begin, and it begins—with aspersions cast by the sandile upon to the klefki’s immediate ancestry. Ah, but the klefki isn’t listening; indeed, the sandile’s insults aren’t even reaching it, blocked by a transparent, almost invisible barrier it had surreptitiously set up before the sandile had even begun.

Giving it up, the sandile now began digging into the ground to sling mud at its opponent in a more literal sense—but too late, it didn’t even _reach_ the klefki as it fell back to the ground against a mysteriously resistive magnetic force which had been Already Prepared.

While the sandile gathered up more mud for a second shot, the klefki suddenly charged in its general direction … but, quite embarrassingly, not its specific direction. Neither of the two’s attacks hit their marks _that_ time.

Noctowl

[Snap] sandile (f) <Moxie> @ Lucky Egg
Health 100%, Energy 94%.
Condition: _yummy didn’t come?_
Executed: Taunt ~ Mud-Slap ~ Mud-Slap

Effercon

[Kallamehr] klefki (m) <Prankster>
Health 100%, Energy 89%, magnet rise (3 more actions).
Condition: clinking.
Executed: Protect ~ Magnet Rise ~ Play Rough (miss)

Notes 
order: klefki (75), sandile (65)
play rough on action 3 missed
Effercon to command, then Noctowl.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 2, 2015)

Toxic, then Switcheroo, then Play Rough. However, if you are taunted during the second action, use Play Rough.

Toxic ~ Switcheroo/Play Rough ~ Play Rough


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 2, 2015)

I should really have thought this through more. Eh.

Protect from that toxic. From what I gather, switcheroo just changes items over, and since we are only holding a lucky egg, we should be fine. Do a fire fang when he gets close enough to try and nab our item. Then we can taunt.

Protect~Fire fang~Taunt


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 2, 2015)

Noctowl

[Snap] sandile (f) <Moxie> @ Lucky Egg
Health 100%, Energy 94%.
Condition: _yummy didn’t come?_
Commands: Protect ~ Fire Fang ~ Taunt

Effercon

[Kallamehr] klefki (m) <Prankster>
Health 100%, Energy 89%, magnet rise (3 more actions).
Condition: clinking.
Commands: Toxic ~ Switcheroo / Play Rough ~ Play Rough

*Round 2*

After an embarrassing first round, the trainers again give commands and the ref motions for the next round to begin; and it does, with the klefki somehow procuring a blob of horrible disgustic goop and tossing it in the general direction of the sandile, where it would have hit if not for the sandile quickly erecting a barrier of the same sort as the klefki had used the previous round. The toxic waste fell to the floor, kind of ruining that piece of the ground for plant growth for probably a few generations.

No matter. Now the klefki sidled up to the sandile and surreptitiously lifted from it a certain _very special_ egg its trainer had given it. … not that Snap didn’t _notice_, because it had intructions to pay that no mind! and retaliate! with teeth! on fire! directly into a metal keyring! very hard! … in retrospect, not the _best_ execution ever, but it’d do.

Of course, now that the two were near … there was no need for the embarrassment of the previous round as Kallamehr again rushed in the direction of the sandile, this time actually _meeting_ it with a surge of distinctively _playful_ fairy energy.

Which, mind, didn’t stop Snap from ridiculing his performances extensively.

Noctowl

[Snap] sandile (f) <Moxie> @ Lucky Egg
Health 84%, Energy 86%.
Condition: not especially enthused about biting into a metal thing.
Executed: Protect ~ Fire Fang ~ Taunt

Effercon

[Kallamehr] klefki (m) <Prankster> _@ Lucky Egg_
Health 85%, Energy 76%, taunted (3 more actions). Condition: clinking.
Executed: Toxic ~ Switcheroo ~ Play Rough

Notes 
order: klefki (75), sandile (65)
critical hit fire fang
no, there is no penalty for biting into a metal keyring but like, it’s kind of amusing, have you every tried it?
magnet rise expired.
Noctowl, then Effercon, to command.
I am very rust so please tell me if I miss something important


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 3, 2015)

Now that the little keyring is back down on the floor, use earthquake!
Next up, swagger! And finally, set up a nice 15% sub. c:

Earthquake~Swagger~Substitute.

Thank you for doing the quick reffings, btw. :D


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 3, 2015)

Since you're taunted, just spam Play Rough.

Play Rough ~ Play Rough ~ Play Rough


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 3, 2015)

Noctowl

[Snap] sandile (f) <Moxie>
Health 84%, Energy 86%.
Condition: not especially enthused about biting into a metal thing.
Commands: Earthquake ~ Swagger ~ Substitute (15%)

Effercon

[Kallamehr] klefki (m) <Prankster> @ Lucky Egg
Health 85%, Energy 76%, taunted (3 more actions). Condition: clinking.
Commands: Play Rough ~ Play Rough ~ Play Rough

*Round 3*

When the ref motions for the round to being, Kallamehr is _itching_ to, er, rough the sandile up. Once again, he charges at her, glowing with fairy energy; meanwhile, Snap turns her tail to the ground and slams it to … remarkably little effect, leaving her slightly puzzled as to her trainer’s intentions.

Still unsatisfied, Kallamehr turns right back around and charges at Snap again, hitting her squarely in the back, and as he approaches, he hears her proclaiming her own superiority and accomplishments, and… well, _rude_.

Angered—not that he wasn’t before, but, well, still angrily—Kallamehr turns around again to charge in the general direction of the sandile.

And Snap smirks, because what he actually _hit_ was a tree. Which looks kind of like a sandile, maybe, if you’re pissed and pissed in every way. Well, enough of the point-and-laugh show, she actually did have real work to do; so she poured a small amount of life energy into a simulacrum of herself and imbued it with a weak sense of purpose.

A sense of purpose which amounted to all of "PROTECT ORIGINAL", granted, but it was probably better than the klefki could have done, eh?

Noctowl

[Snap] sandile (f) <Moxie>
Health 36%, Energy 69%, substitute (15%).
Condition: actually still pointing and laughing, except no pointing because nothing to point with.
Commands: Earthquake ~ Swagger ~ Substitute (15%)

Effercon

[Kallamehr] klefki (m) <Prankster> @ Lucky Egg
Health 78%, Energy 64%, +2 attack, severely confused (2 actions to moderate).
Condition: faceplanted into a tree, how nice.
Executed: Play Rough ~ Play Rough ~ Confused

*Notes* 
order: klefki (75), sandile (65)
earthquake does not affect hovering things even without levitate. (mud-slap could have worked, but earthquake isn’t even a projectile)
that’s confusion failure on the third action, not merely a miss
I ended up adjusting this reffing halfway through to account for the change in effercon’s commandstring, so if there are any inconsistencies tell me.
I guess this is fast, but the price you’re paying for that is that my reffing is very crunchy and not very fluffy and not even very satisfying to me tbh. And, also likely to contain minor offage, since I’m still really rusty.
Effercon, then Noctowl, to command.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 3, 2015)

Okay, here is where the fun begins.

Attract hits through Substitute, so lead with it. Then, use Play Rough twice, unless she uses Taunt. In that case, use Protect. If the Substitute is already broken by the third action, use Toxic.

Attract ~ Play Rough/Protect ~ Play Rough/Protect/Toxic


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 3, 2015)

I was under the impression that levitating things have to be told to levitate if they dont have that ability. 


> By default, Pokémon are immune to Ground-type attacks if and only if the game mechanics say so. For example, a Magnemite may be written as hovering in the air, but moves such as Mud-Slap should still be able to reach it, and moves like Earthquake should interrupt its levitation, causing it to fall and be struck by the attack. On the other hand, a Flygon will likely spend most of its time on the ground, but should instinctively lift off for a moment to avoid Ground attacks. (Keep in mind that non-damaging moves like Sand Attack are never affected by type matchups — neither in the games nor in ASB. The only exception is Thunder Wave.)


Protect~Mud slap~Mud slap-


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 3, 2015)

... give me a bit to check around about that.

ed: you are correct, revision in ... I guess a few hours, and then command again.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 3, 2015)

Noctowl

[Snap] sandile (f) <Moxie>
Health 84%, Energy 86%.
Condition: not especially enthused about biting into a metal thing.
Commands: Earthquake ~ Swagger ~ Substitute (15%)

Effercon

[Kallamehr] klefki (m) <Prankster> @ Lucky Egg
Health 85%, Energy 76%, taunted (3 more actions). Condition: clinking.
Commands: Play Rough ~ Play Rough ~ Play Rough

*Round 3*

When the ref motions for the round to begin, Kallamehr is *itching* to, er, rough the sandile up. Once again, he charges at her, glowing with fairy energy; meanwhile, Snap turns her tail to the ground and slams it, momentarily disrupting the klefki's levitation and dropping him to the ground to be tossed around by the now-shaking earth.

As he rises again, Kallamehr turns around to charges at Snap once more, hitting her squarely in the back, and as he approaches, he hears her proclaiming her own superiority and accomplishments, and... well, *rude*.

Angered—not that he wasn't before from the insults and then from being _dropped out of the sky_, but, well, still angrily—Kallamehr turns around again to charge in the general direction of the sandile.

And Snap smirks, because what he actually _hit_ was a tree. Which looks kind of like a sandile, maybe, if you’re pissed and pissed in every way. Well, enough of the point-and-laugh show, she actually did have real work to do; so she poured a small amount of life energy into a simulacrum of herself and imbued it with a weak sense of purpose.

A sense of purpose which amounted to all of "PROTECT ORIGINAL", granted, but it was probably better than the klefki could have done, eh?

Noctowl

[Snap] sandile (f) <Moxie>
Health 36%, Energy 69%, substitute (15%).
Condition: actually still pointing and laughing, except no pointing because nothing to point with.
Commands: Earthquake ~ Swagger ~ Substitute (15%)

Effercon

[Kallamehr] klefki (m) <Prankster> @ Lucky Egg
Health 78%, Energy 64%, +2 attack, severely confused (2 actions to moderate).
Condition: faceplanted into a tree, how nice.
Executed: Play Rough ~ Play Rough ~ Confused

*Notes* 
order: klefki (75), sandile (65)
I MADE A MISTAKE ... because I am bad at reading change documentation
that's confusion failure on the third action, not merely a miss
I ended up adjusting this reffing halfway through to account for the change in effercon’s commandstring, so if there are any inconsistencies tell me.
I guess this is fast, but the price you’re paying for that is that my reffing is very crunchy and not very fluffy and not even very satisfying to me tbh. And, also likely to contain minor offage, since I’m still really rusty.
Effercon, then Noctowl, to command.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 4, 2015)

I will keep my commands as they are.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah, I will as well.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 8, 2015)

Noctowl

[Snap] sandile (f) <Moxie>
Health 36%, Energy 69%, substitute (15%).
Condition: actually still pointing and laughing, except no pointing because nothing to point with.
Commands: Protect ~ Mud-Slap ~ Mud-Slap

Effercon

[Kallamehr] klefki (m) <Prankster> @ Lucky Egg
Health 59%, Energy 64%, +2 attack, severely confused (2 actions to moderate).
Condition: faceplanted into a tree, how nice.
Commands: Attract ~ Play Rough / Protect ~ Play Rough / Protect / Toxic

*Round 4*

The trainers issue commands again for the new round, eager to get going—but this time, the ref is abruptly seized by a swarm of bees leaving a note "SORRY, POLITICS" for the confused battlers. No matter, though, right, since the ref’s baton is still here?

The battlers are ready, and the pokémon are ready, and they agree to get on with it. Snap is already prepared with another protective barrier, and eyes the klefki, watching for any sign of attack but … nothing comes? Kallamehr doesn’t seem to be even _trying_ to attack, he’s just kind of mumbling incoherently: ―Love is an abomination, the institution of marriage should be mandatory between all individuals!―to the slight chagrin of his trainer.

Right.

It takes a little while, but after a bit of "what the hell are you talking about" and "okay alright could you just snap to it and get down to business", Kallamehr fills himself again with fairy energy tinged with playfulness, and charges again in the direction of the sandile.

He misses again, to Snap’s amusement, and whooshes past, discharging an uncomfortable but ultimately inconsequential burst of that fairy energy a few centimeters from Snap’s face. All the better for Snap, then, who slaps a pile of mud into his face.

As the klefki passes by again—perhaps turning back to move closer to his trainer in anticipation of the next round?—Snap takes the opportunity slap more mud into his face.

As this point, Kallamehr can barely see, but, well, no matter. He’s _fairly_ confident that the blob of poison he tried to drop on the sandile reached its mark, and it should be setting in soon.

Noctowl

[Snap] sandile (f) <Moxie>
Health 35%, Energy 65%, severely poisoned (1% this round).
Condition: a tad ill.
Executed: Protect ~ Mud-Slap ~ Mud-Slap

Effercon

[Kallamehr] klefki (m) <Prankster> @ Lucky Egg
Health 47%, Energy 53%, +2 attack, -2 accuracy, lightly confused (3 actions left)
Condition: _definitely_ tired and emotional.
Executed: Confused ~ Play Rough (miss) ~ Toxic

*Notes* 
order: klefki (75), sandile (65)
action 1 confusion problems
SORRY POLITICS HAPPENED
I am mildly distracted so I might have missed more things than usual, hopefully not
Noctowl to command, then Effercon.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 8, 2015)

This is quite a close one, I think. 

Taunt~Earthquake~Earthquake


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 9, 2015)

Protect to block Taunt, then Torment. You'll get hit by Earthquake, but it will prevent the next one from being used. Finally, use Play Rough.

Protect ~ Torment ~ Play Rough


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 11, 2015)

Erm, just realised that my substitute has vanished. Did it die?


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey, I'm your new ref.

After rereading, it looks like the  substitute should be intact until the third action.  Since Kallamehr's attacks didn't connect, the third action is revised to a play rough. I'll just change the third action.

I can't edit the old post, but here's what the revised third action + ending summary for round four should look like:



> As the klefki charges again, his keys charged with the faint pink glow of fairy energy, the forgotten sandile-shaped doll jumps up to meet him. Kallamehr playfully smacks his keys into the doll's body, grinning all the while, as though he isn't smacking his victim with metal weapons. They're dull, like play swords, anyway...! Fortunately, the doll doesn't seem to mind even though the keys slice right through its body and shred it to pieces. Snap, unharmed, takes the opportunity slap more mud into his face.
> 
> As this point, Kallamehr can barely see, but, well, no matter. He could feel his attacks connect with something, so he's content with that. If only he had hands to wipe off some of the mud, though...
> 
> ...


In light of this, I'll give you a chance to re-issue commands; Noctowl goes first.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for taking this up!
Let's get earthy in here with some earthquakes! If you are tormented, do earth power instead for your second turn. If Klefki protects, use hone claws.

Earthquake/Hone claws~Earthquake/Earth power/Hone claws~Earthquake/Hone claws


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 23, 2015)

Timestamp on your post shows that you probably saw mine before I edited, but this final version is what I'll be going with. FYI.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 23, 2015)

Magnet Rise, then Play Rough twice, but if at any time Magnet Rise fails, use it until it works.

Magnet Rise ~ Play Rough/Magnet Rise ~ Play Rough/Magnet Rise


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 23, 2015)

*Noctowl vs Ether’s Bane*​ 


Spoiler: Challenge details



Format: 1v1 Singles
  Style: Set
  DQ: 1 week
  Damage Cap: 35%
  Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Rest
  Arena Description: A small forest, with a few ogres sleeping in some camps in little alcoves in the forest. They will tend to leave pokemon alone, unless directly attacked, then they will do 5% damage to the nearest pokemon and go back to sleep.


    The referee is still gone, after having been taken by that swarm of bees; despite leaving its ref baton behind, it seems the battle can’t proceed much further without an actual referee present. It takes several long moments for one of the battlers to see a notice posted elsewhere of said referee’s apparently permanent leave of absence. Fortunately the league has procedures to deal with this situation, and a simple call later, another referee teleports in with another swarm of bees and picks up the baton to continue the battle. The bees awkwardly leave, not really sure why they’re here, and a few minutes later there’s some ogre-ish yelling and some distant buzzing as if there’s another battle beginning in these woods.

  Noctowl [O]
 
  [Snap] Sandile (F) Moxie 
  Health: 36
  Energy: 65
  Earthquake / Hone Claws ~ Earthquake / Earth Power / Hone Claws ~ Earthquake / Hone Claws
  Status: Not a tad ill.

  Ether’s Bane [O]
 
  [Kallamehr] Klefki (M) Prankster @ Lucky Egg
  Health: 47
  Energy: 53
  Magnet Rise ~ Play Rough / Magnet Rise ~ Play Rough / Magnet Rise
  Status: _Definitely_ tired and emotional.
  Attack +2, Accuracy -2
  Confused (light)

*Round Five*

  With a clinking of his keys, Kallamehr makes a minor adjustment to the way the metal in his body interacts with magnetic fields, more specifically, that one specific dynamo originating somewhere far below his trainer’s feet. He finds himself floating a little higher, which doesn’t feel too different except that he can hardly detect the ground under his feet at all. Snap, though, isn’t paying attention to the difference—instead, as ordered, she looks for the distortion in the air that would indicate the presence of a barrier. Seeing none, she instead stomps on the ground, sending a shockwave that rather thoroughly shakes the ground and tears up the roots around the trees and does absolutely nothing to the pokémon she’s actually targeting.

  Kallamehr can’t feel a thing, but he can hear the ground rumbling, and he has a sort of nasty grin on his face. Serves that arrogant jerk right, to have her plans go awry. And wouldn’t it be even more fun to bring the fight to her? He dives at her, keys glittering with some sort of energy, but with the mud in his eyes, he mistimes the attack. Snap flattens to the ground, nearly finding herself grazed by the keys, but more importantly, setting off another earthquake that causes the trainers to have to brace themselves to prevent from falling. One tree, its roots freed or torn thanks to the repeated quakes, topples over.

  With a huff, Kallamehr turns around and charges again. This time his keys connect quite soundly with Snap’s body, and he laughs with every smack of his keys. But it’s the same sort of laughter as someone tearing the wings off a ledyba, and Snap finds herself unmoved. Instead, she shoves him off and thwacks the ground with her tail. Once more, the ground shakes and the trees sway and Kallamehr feels absolutely nothing. More than that, Kallamehr actually feels a bit more in control of himself now, calmer after having taken out his frustration on his opponent, and he gazes upon Snap with lucid, though still mud-covered, eyes.

*End of Round Five*

  Noctowl [O]
 
  [Snap] Sandile (F) Moxie 
  Health: 15
  Energy: 53
  Earthquake (miss) ~ Earthquake (miss) ~ Earthquake (miss)
  Status: Hurt and pissed off and worried about how things are going.

  Ether’s Bane [O]
 
  [Kallamehr] Klefki (M) Prankster @ Lucky Egg
  Health: 47
  Energy: 41
  Magnet Rise ~ Play Rough (miss) ~ Play Rough
  Status: Feeling calmer, but still having difficulty seeing. Floating in the air (2 more actions).
  Accuracy -2

Notes:
  - All of the earthquakes missed thanks to magnet rise.
  - I guess ogres didn’t happen with previous earthquakes so I’ll follow the precedent there.
  - Kallamehr’s first play rough missed.
- Kallamehr’s attack returned to normal after swagger’s effect faded at the end of the third action.

Next round:
  - Ether’s Bane issues commands
  - Noctowl issues commands


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 24, 2015)

Okay, let's take it home.

Spam Play Rough, but if Snap uses Swagger, use Protect.

Play Rough/Protect ~ Play Rough/Protect ~ Play Rough/Protect


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 24, 2015)

gg WP

Torment~Protect~Dig


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 24, 2015)

One- or two-action dig, Noctowl?


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 24, 2015)

Just the one. :)


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 24, 2015)

*Noctowl vs Ether’s Bane*​ 


Spoiler: Challenge details



Format: 1v1 Singles
  Style: Set
  DQ: 1 week
  Damage Cap: 35%
  Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Rest
  Arena Description: A small forest, with a few ogres sleeping in some camps in little alcoves in the forest. They will tend to leave pokemon alone, unless directly attacked, then they will do 5% damage to the nearest pokemon and go back to sleep.


 
  Noctowl [O]
 
  [Snap] Sandile (F) Moxie 
  Health: 15
  Energy: 53
  Torment ~ Protect ~ Dig
  Status: Hurt and pissed off and worried about how things are going.

  Ether’s Bane [O]
 
  [Kallamehr] Klefki (M) Prankster @ Lucky Egg
  Health: 47
  Energy: 41
  Play Rough / Protect ~ Play Rough / Protect ~ Play Rough / Protect
  Status: Feeling calmer, but still having difficulty seeing. Floating in the air (2 more actions).
  Accuracy -2

*Round Six*

  The end is near. Kallamehr can _feel_ it. Snap is hanging on to her last bit of consciousness, and Kallamehr can take that all down with one blow. It’s hard to see with the mud in his eyes, but all he has to do is… strike!

  Snap watches him fly harmlessly past her with some relief. And his miss gives her the perfect opening, too. She mocks his repeated attempts at playing rough with her, and how despite how much he relies on it, how unreliable the move actually is. She mocks him for using such an inaccurate move and how his constant missing shows that she’s just destined to win. In fact, just relying so much on any single move is pretty stupid, isn’t it? Surely he’s not intending to do the same thing three times in a row—her voice becomes more vicious here—because he’ll probably just keep missing as he futilely follows his trainer’s commands out of a misplaced sense of duty. Kallamehr can’t help but react to the dark undertone to her words. She’s right, isn’t she? Attacking with play rough all the time is kind of stupid. Attacking with anything all the time is kind of stupid. He should do pretty much anything else. But his trainer wants him to do it now, he can’t just pretend he misheard orders… but he can’t bring himself to attack the same way again, he doesn’t feel playful at all.

  Snap blinks as nothing comes at her this time, the faint transparent bubble of her shield being struck by nothing. Oh, right, that’s her fault, isn’t it? Whoops. She drops it just in time for Kallamehr to gather himself and charge at her again, but again he misses by a narrow margin, nearly scratching Snap’s snout. Snap laughs, then notices that Kallamehr is now hovering a little lower over the ground this time, his keys nearly touching the torn-up forest floor. Excellent.

  She practically dives into the dirt, her front claws a storm of motion that tears through the ground even more easily than an earthquake. She takes a shallow route to where she knows he was last hovering, and, not even stopping for breath, emerges from under him with an explosion of dirt. Kallamehr yelps in shock as much as pain—he’d forgotten he was no longer safe—and he quickly moves out of the way, though with new scratches and dents in his keyring to show for it. He glares in Snap’s general direction. Even if she’s survived this long, he can still end this in one blow. That’s better than she can say. Just… maybe another kind of blow.

*End of Round Six*

  Noctowl [O]
 
  [Snap] Sandile (F) Moxie 
  Health: 15
  Energy: 39
  Torment ~ Protect ~ Dig
  Status: Highly amused and hoping this battle can actually get turned around.

  Ether’s Bane [O]
 
  [Kallamehr] Klefki (M) Prankster @ Lucky Egg
  Health: 32
  Energy: 33
  Play Rough (miss) ~ tormented ~ Play Rough (miss)
  Status: Frustrated that he hasn’t won yet. Tormented by terrible luck and also in general (1 more action, for the status at least).
  Accuracy -2

Notes:
  - Both play roughs missed.
  - Torment prevented Kallamehr’s play rough on the second action.

Next round:
  - Noctowl issues commands
  - Ether’s Bane issues commands


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 24, 2015)

Heh heh, sorry about that. Let's just fire fang. If tormented yourself, feel free to mix things up with thunder fang on the second action.

Fire fang~Fire fang/Thunder fang~Fire fang


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 24, 2015)

Torment first, to prevent a triple Fire Fang. You should be able to survive a Fire Fang and a Thunder Fang, so use Toxic. Finally, Protect on the third action.

Torment ~ Toxic ~ Protect


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 24, 2015)

*Noctowl vs Ether’s Bane*​ 


Spoiler: Challenge details



Format: 1v1 Singles
  Style: Set
  DQ: 1 week
  Damage Cap: 35%
  Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Rest
  Arena Description: A small forest, with a few ogres sleeping in some camps in little alcoves in the forest. They will tend to leave pokemon alone, unless directly attacked, then they will do 5% damage to the nearest pokemon and go back to sleep.


 
  Noctowl [O]
 
  [Snap] Sandile (F) Moxie 
  Health: 15
  Energy: 39
  Fire Fang ~ Fire Fang / Thunder Fang ~ Fire Fang 
  Status: Highly amused and hoping this battle can actually get turned around.

  Ether’s Bane [O]
 
  [Kallamehr] Klefki (M) Prankster @ Lucky Egg
  Health: 32
  Energy: 33
  Torment ~ Toxic ~ Protect
  Status: Frustrated that he hasn’t won yet. Tormented by terrible luck and also in general (1 more action, for the status at least).
  Accuracy -2

*Round Seven*

  …w-well, maybe Kallamehr shouldn’t be spamming the same move all the time, but what about Snap? Didn’t she do the thing with the earthquakes? And he bets she’s going to try to spam the same move this time too, because she’s got that stupid hope that she can win when he can take her out pretty easily at this point.

  Snap winces, unable to deny the truth of that, but… well, it’s okay. Her trainer had the foresight to deal with this. Flames erupt from her teeth and she dives at Kallamehr and shows off her namesake—her jaws snap down on Kallamehr’s keyring, the flames melting the metal, although she winces when she dislodges her fangs. She full-out cringes when she gets a face-full of poison, fortunately missing her eyes but unfortunately getting right in her mouth. Maybe doing that again isn’t a good idea. She spits out the poison, then decides to try something else. Electricity crackles around her fangs instead of flames, and she leaps at Kallamehr and snaps down again. Her fangs hurt more than before—the lightning not doing much to soften the metal—but Kallamehr’s cry, more of pain than mere shock, tells her she’s really struck home. She pushes off again and offers a toothy grin to the new bite-marks along the metal bit sticking out of the top of his head. She probably could’ve done something stronger, but it’s hard to argue with these results.

  It’d be bad to spam that attack just because it worked, though, right. She probably has better things in her arsenal than fire fang too, but as long as it’s different from last time maybe he won’t adapt to it too much. Flames lick at her fangs and she dives at him again, but this time is blocked by a familiar transparent barrier.

  Kallamehr drops the shield, a bit relieved that didn’t hit, but now that the dark tendrils of Snap’s words are no longer clinging to his soul, he can’t help but wonder if he shouldn’t have spammed something after all.

*End of Round Seven*

  Noctowl [O]
 
  [Snap] Sandile (F) Moxie 
  Health: 14
  Energy: 30
  Fire Fang ~ Thunder Fang (crit) ~ Fire Fang (blocked)
  Status:  Trying to ignore her nausea, and otherwise feeling pretty good.
  Poisoned (toxic, 1% this round)

  Ether’s Bane [O]
 
  [Kallamehr] Klefki (M) Prankster @ Lucky Egg
  Health: 11
  Energy: 20
  Torment ~ Toxic ~ Protect
  Status: Hurt and exhausted and kind of wishing he’d just attacked instead.
  Accuracy -2

Notes:
  - Thunder fang scored a critical hit.
  - The second fire fang was blocked by protect.
  - You guys _do_ know I’ve been speed-reffing because I wanted the battle to end at some point, right?

Next round:
  - Ether’s Bane issues commands
  - Noctowl issues commands


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 24, 2015)

Time to go all-in.

Spam Play Rough. If Snap Protects with her first or second action, Reflect. If you are Tormented on your third action, use Flash Cannon.

Play Rough/Reflect ~ Play Rough/Reflect ~ Play Rough/Flash Cannon


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry! D: 

Fire fang all the way baby.

Fire fang~Fire fang~Fire fang


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 24, 2015)

*Noctowl vs Ether’s Bane*​ 


Spoiler: Challenge details



Format: 1v1 Singles
  Style: Set
  DQ: 1 week
  Damage Cap: 35%
  Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Rest
  Arena Description: A small forest, with a few ogres sleeping in some camps in little alcoves in the forest. They will tend to leave pokemon alone, unless directly attacked, then they will do 5% damage to the nearest pokemon and go back to sleep.


 
  Noctowl [O]
 
  [Snap] Sandile (F) Moxie 
  Health: 14
  Energy: 30
  Fire Fang ~ Fire Fang ~ Fire Fang
  Status:  Trying to ignore her nausea, and otherwise feeling pretty good.
  Poisoned (toxic, 2% this round)

  Ether’s Bane [O]
 
  [Kallamehr] Klefki (M) Prankster @ Lucky Egg
  Health: 11
  Energy: 20
  Play Rough / Reflect ~ Play Rough / Reflect ~ Play Rough / Flash Cannon
  Status: Hurt and exhausted and kind of wishing he’d just attacked instead.
  Accuracy -2

*Round Eight*

  The referee, pen poised over the cheques given out to the winning and losing trainers, pauses as it hears the last set of orders. Then it stares up at the sky for a very long time.

  Meanwhile, Kallamehr’s desire to end the battle with one strike has finally aligned with that of his trainer’s, and he dives at Snap—and straight past her. She turns around, more fire spewing from her fangs, and snaps at his keys, but Kallamehr twists out of the way and dives at her a second time. He goes flying past her shoulder again, and she turns to dive at him again, this time her bite actually meeting its mark. Kallamehr tears himself from her jaws, shaking now—barely holding onto consciousness and tired besides—and he wonders how it ever came to this. If that attack had been stronger, he would have actually lost, a thought that would have been impossible just a few rounds ago. He shakes himself with another clinking of keys. This time, he knows, the battle will actually be decided. Snap meets his eyes with the same determination. It’ll come down to luck and aim, now.

  And this time Kallamehr’s aim is true. He dives at Snap, and she’s too slow to get out of the way. A playful drive bubbles up within Kallamehr, relief and anticipation of victory mixing into something almost like joy, and he smacks Snap with his keys, emitting a laugh that sounds more hysterical than fun. And this, as promised, is too much for Snap. The playful blows are still heavy enough to hurt, and a final strike upside her jaw sends the last threads of her consciousness floating away.

*End of Battle*

  Noctowl [O]
 
  [Snap] Sandile (F) Moxie 
  Health: 0
  Energy: 24
  Fire Fang (miss) ~ Fire Fang
  Status: Fainted.
  Poisoned (toxic, 2% this round)

  Ether’s Bane [O]
 
  [Kallamehr] Klefki (M) Prankster @ Lucky Egg
  Health: 2
  Energy: 8
  Play Rough (miss) ~ Play Rough (miss) ~ Play Rough
  Status: Victorious—barely.
  Accuracy -2

  Noctowl recalls her sandile, and Kallamehr tiredly drifts toward his trainer for a hug or maybe some commiseration. Seeing how close Kallamehr is to unconsciousness himself, Ether’s Bane recalls the klefki too. Victory celebrations or commiserations can come later.

  The referee buries its head in its hands, then quickly scribbles out something written on the cheques before handing them to Ether’s Bane and Noctowl, not even bothering to stuff them into professional-looking envelopes this time. Granted, these are somewhat of a relic from ancient times when cheques had to be given to the bank rather than entered automatically, but they’re probably symbolic of… something. They’d look the part if not for the numerous scratched-out names on the _pay to the order of_ lines.

  It firmly ignores all comments along the lines of _hey, that was a close battle, wasn’t it,_ and sends out a gallade to drag everyone back to Asber.

Notes:
  - Kallamehr’s first two play roughs missed. What did you _do_ to so drastically offend the random number gods, Ether’s Bane? (Twice now you would’ve won early if you’d used dazzling gleam instead of play rough, as it has a 10% higher accuracy rating. That’s ignoring torment and the entire seventh round, of course. Alas, your choices and the whims of chance never aligned.)
  - Snap’s first fire fang missed too. (I almost thought you were gaming Ether’s Bane to not think about magnet rise last round, so that you could finish him off with earthquake this round. It would’ve worked!)
  - Snap fainted on the third action.
  - Ether’s Bane wins the battle.

Prizes:
  - Ether’s Bane receives $8 for winning. Kallamehr receives 2 exp and 2 happiness.
  - Noctowl receives $4. Snap receives 2 exp and 1 happiness.
  - I get $5.

  Note that lucky egg comes into effect for the pokémon sent in holding it, and that acquiring the lucky egg later has no effect whatsoever.


----------

